# SIC Einlage im Rutenring kaputt, was nun?



## Fischotte (30. September 2012)

Hallo,

gestern musste ich feststellen das an meiner *Sänger Steckrute Pro-T Global Float, 3,60m  10 -  45g, 3-teilig
*die SIC Einlage im Rutenring (nicht der Spitzenring) kaputt gegangen und jetzt scharfkantig ist!

Ein einfaches auswechseln des Rutenrings ist leider nicht möglich, weil die Rutenringe verklebt worden sind!

Nun meine Frage; ist es möglich die SIC Einlage des Rutenrings selber kostengünstig zu reparieren bzw. auszubessern, sodass die scharfkantige Einlage keine Schäden an der Schnur verursacht?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: SIC Einlage im Rutenring kaputt, was nun?*

Nein, das würde ich nicht machen. Es gibt zwar Einlagen zu kaufen, die brechen aber oft beim Einbau.

Am besten gehst du damit zu (d)einem Gerätefachhändler, die können dir meist einen neuen Ring anwickeln.
Kann man aber auch selbst machen, ist bei einem Ring nicht so schwer.

Einfach *eine* Wicklung über einer Kerze erhitzen das der Lack weich wird, dann mit einem Messer vorsichtig das verbrannte abschaben.

Meistens kann man den Ring dann aus der zweiten Wicklung rausziehen.

- den neuen neuen Ring in die Wicklung einschieben;
- mit Wickelgarn eine große Schlaufe legen
- das offene Ende oben auf dem Blank über dem Ring mit Tesa fixieren;
- schön gleichmäßig den Ring und die Schlaufe zusammen einwickeln;
- das Ende in die Schlaufe legen und diese dann unter der Wicklung entlang ziehen. Schon ist die ganze Sache fertig.

Dann kannst du die Wicklung mit Rutenlack lackieren, fertig ist die Laube.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: SIC Einlage im Rutenring kaputt, was nun?*



> die SIC Einlage im Rutenring(nicht der Spitzenring) kaputt gegangen und jetzt scharfkantig ist!
> 
> Ein einfaches auswechseln des Rutenrings ist leider nicht möglich, weil die Rutenringe verklebt worden sind!


Hier muss ich Asphaltmonter, der ansonsten eigentlich immer recht gehaltvolle und respektable Beiträge schreibt, aber entschieden widersprechen.
Es ist überhaupt nicht nötig den Rutenring zu wechseln!
Denn wenn nur die Ringeinlage gebrochen ist, so ist es sogar für handwerklich minderbegabte Menschen, überhaupt kein Akt, diese einfach zu wechseln.
Die gebrochene Ringeinlage wird entfernt, ebenso Kleberreste, wenn vorhanden, bis der Metallrahmen sauber ist.
Mein Gerätehändler hat ne ganze Schublade von Ringeinlagen, da hab ich mir zwei passende rausgefischt. Zwei, weil die Dinger tatsächlich leicht brechen, wenn sie mit etwas sanften Druck (Finger!) eingedrückt werden.
Aber die kosten auch nur 1-2€!
Wenn die neue Einlage drinsitzt, dann läßt man in den feinen Spalt vorsichtig etwas dünnflüßigen Superkleber laufen und fertig ist.

Jürgen


----------



## ulf (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: SIC Einlage im Rutenring kaputt, was nun?*

Hallo

Hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=209977  ist schon im "Basteln und Selbermachen"-Bereich ein Thread dazu.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: SIC Einlage im Rutenring kaputt, was nun?*

Dann hast du doch geschicktere Finger als ich (gedacht habe)#6

Bei mir hat das immer Bruch gegeben...


----------



## Fischotte (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: SIC Einlage im Rutenring kaputt, was nun?*

vielen Dank für Eure Tipps und *Ulf* dir Danke für den Verweis zu dem Thread... werde mich da mal durchlesen,
werde aber auch mal meinen Rutenhändler fragen ob er sone SIC Einlege hat...


----------

